# Busardo on DIA/AP



## rogue zombie (12/12/15)

Just go over and read...

http://www.tasteyourjuice.com/wordpress/2015/12/11/some-of-my-own-thoughts-on-the-diap-issue/

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

